# Field Trials



## toymanator (Dec 29, 2010)

Has anyone competed in field trials? I have had my pup in training for the last few months with a trainer who competes in various competitions and has peaked my interest. I don't think my current dog is necessarily competition worthy, he has some personality issues that keep him from being competitive. He's a good dog, just not competition caliber. I am heading out to see one of the competitions this weekend and am pretty excited. I spent some time reading up on a few of the dogs that will be competing last night and am interested to see them in person. 

Does anyone on here compete with there dogs?


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

I have ran in a trial or two... So what is it with your dog not being competitive? And who is training your dog? 
You talking Pointing dog or Retriever water stuff?


----------



## toymanator (Dec 29, 2010)

The dog is a Vizsla/lab mix so pointing, he is just beginning training. He shows some drive and interest in birds, but is also shy at times and hasn't shown a ton of point. Full disclosure we didn't buy this dog with the intention of having him be a dedicated hunter. 

It has definitely started to wet my feet on the possibilities of looking into buying a reputable pup with that in mind.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Hatt's Ranch in Green River did a lot of this sort of cross back some time ago. I trained a few of the dogs that folks got from there. All seemed to be OK dogs for bird hunting. But I also noted that each of them had a stronger desire to flush than point. 

IMO the V's are a bit more timid type dogs and don't do well with a course type trainer. Pointing should be natural and not something to train a dog. Staying on point is a little diff story.

If you're looking at competing, have a mix dog is not really the place to go. Not sure what trial groups would allow it. But that does not mean it would not be possible to be a great hunting dog....


----------

